# MSN Messenger Webcam



## scottishguy (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi All,
I am moving out to Dubai on the 9th of November. In order to keep in touch with my fiance who is staying in the UK I was planning on using MSN chat with webcam and pc-to-pc voice. However, after a bit of initial reasearch I seem to be coming across websites saying that its blocked?? Is this true?? If so then this could influence my decision to relocate to the UAE. 

Can anybody let me know if pc-to-pc voice chatting is permitted?

Cheers,

Scottishguy.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

MSN web-cam works absolutely fine, as do voice chats, so put your mind at rest.

Skype to Skype calls also work fine. It is only Skype to landline calls that there is an issue with, but, where there is a will there's a way


----------



## scottishguy (Oct 7, 2008)

Ogri750 said:


> MSN web-cam works absolutely fine, as do voice chats, so put your mind at rest.
> 
> Skype to Skype calls also work fine. It is only Skype to landline calls that there is an issue with, but, where there is a will there's a way


Thanks for the information Ogri - I was getting worried that I was heading into George Orwells 1984 Dystopia!


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

It's not quite there.................yet !!!!

There aren't that many "normal" things blocked by the ISP's here. Obviously pornography, gambling are things that are.

For the majorityof the time, you won't see the "Site Blocked" page


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Ogri750 said:


> For the majorityof the time, you won't see the "Site Blocked" page


Maybe I need to change my surfing habits


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Well, some of us aren't such deviants and I did use the word normal


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Ogri750 said:


> Well, some of us aren't such deviants and I did use the word normal


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

i used the webcam to call my family back in mexico a month ago and it worked, no problems at all. i also have used skype to make land line phonecalls, this is more unpredictable though, sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't. also bear in mind that i had skype installed before I got to Dubai, as I have read sometimes it makes a difference (i.e. you try to install skype after you get to Dubai and it won't let you make land line phonecalls). You can also install a VPN before you arrive to Dubai, just in case


----------



## scottishguy (Oct 7, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> i used the webcam to call my family back in mexico a month ago and it worked, no problems at all. i also have used skype to make land line phonecalls, this is more unpredictable though, sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't. also bear in mind that i had skype installed before I got to Dubai, as I have read sometimes it makes a difference (i.e. you try to install skype after you get to Dubai and it won't let you make land line phonecalls). You can also install a VPN before you arrive to Dubai, just in case


Thanks for your help so far! I am not experiencing as much panic about coming to Dubai asI first thought. However, whilst I can ensure that Skype is installed on my PC before I come over - I was wondering if you had details on a vpn I could use??

Also, and this is on a different topic really - the company I am going to work for is going to provide me with 4 weeks rent free accomodation till i get settled in. Should I arrange accomodation b4 I go to Dubai or use the 4 weeks I have whilst there to get something sorted out!

I am sure I will ask a few more questions before I actually arrive next month - so sorry in advance for the questions and thanx in advance for the answers!

Regards,

Scottishguy.

PS Another question - is there a district of Dubai I should be focusing on for accomodation - I have saw mention of a british quarter - is that where i want to live if it exists? Thanx again!


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

VPN's are a grey area and I'll send you a message regarding them.

As for accomodation, use the 4 weeks that you get when you arrive to find a place. The details advertised for properties aren't always totally accurate so would advise against trying to sort somewhere before arriving, plus, you would normally need your residency visa before signing your tenancy agreement (or at the least, a letter from your company stating the applicaton is in progress). Not forgetting, rent is paid for the year in advance, and many people get a loan from the comapny to cover this.

I wouldn't say there is a "British" area, but there are areas where you do find a lot of expats, The Springs, Greens, Ranches, JBR etc. Don't limit yourself to only a few areas though.


----------

